# no sensors detected. does it mean tecra has no sensors?

## padoor

```
localhost ~ # /usr/sbin/sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 4609 (2007-07-14 09:28:39 -0700)

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): y

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Sorry, no known PCI bus adapters found.

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

Do you want to load `i2c-dev' now? (YES/no): yes

FATAL: Module i2c_dev not found.

Loading failed, expect problems later on.

We are now going to do the I2C/SMBus adapter probings. Some chips may

be double detected; we choose the one with the highest confidence

value in that case.

If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address,

you can specify that address to remain unprobed.

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA I/O ports. We have to

write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe though.

Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any ISA slots!

Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no): yes

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J' at 0x290...     No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'...         No

Probing for `VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'...            No

Probing for `VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors'...              No

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): yes

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     Yes

Found `SMSC LPC47N227 Super IO'

    (no hardware monitoring capabilities)

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some CPUs or memory controllers may also contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? (YES/no): yes

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

Sorry, no sensors were detected.

Either your sensors are not supported, or they are connected to an

I2C or SMBus adapter that is not supported. See doc/FAQ,

doc/lm_sensors-FAQ.html or http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ

(FAQ #4.24.3) for further information.

If you find out what chips are on your board, check

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for driver status.

localhost ~ #                       
```

my laptop is toshiba tecra 9000

can i not find cpu temp

hddtemp shows something but claims it may be wrong  :Sad: 

what a mess!

----------

## albright

laptops frequently have proprietary sensors (my fujitsu

p7010's cpu temp doesn't even show up in windows

monitoring apps such as LHC).

I assume you've tried acpi -t and that doesn't work

either?

And the hdd temp warning might simply be that your

harddrive is not in the database - you can add it by hand ...

----------

## padoor

i have not tried acpi -t

i just tried to run lm_sensors

that was trying to make conf 

in windows home everest benchmark shows cpu temp correctly. p3 1Ghz

as you said this can be toshiba specific sensors here.  :Sad: 

----------

## migol

reffering to this page:

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices

your monitoring controller is NOT supported.

----------

## padoor

localhost hda9 # acpi -t

     Battery 1: charging, 0%, 01:38:52 until charged

     Thermal 1: ok, 81.0 degrees C

localhost hda9 #              

is it battery temp 81C it will burst any time!

some reading it shows the battery cover does not seem to be hot at all.

----------

## albright

that's CPU temp, still pretty high but inside

operational limits

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Portage & Programming to Kernel & Hardware.

Better off here

----------

## padoor

```
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v2.20.405

    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/

    Report Type                                       Quick Report

    Computer                                          HOME-4F8RIGKOB2

    Generator                                         ramaswamy

    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)

    Date                                              2008-05-18

    Time                                              07:26

--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Sensor Properties:

      Sensor Type                                       Analog Devices ADM1021  (SMBus 4Ch)

    Temperatures:

      Motherboard                                       52 °C  (126 °F)

      CPU                                               57 °C  (135 °F)

      Seagate ST980815A                                 41 °C  (106 °F)

```

this is part of the report generated by everest home  while in XP.

this temp also looks higher.by 10C

win 2k runs at 47C  while gentoo runs at 81C.

any suggestions for me??

here it shows sensor type .

but lm_sensors does not find my sensors for configuration.

some advice needed how to configure lm_sensors and xsensors in my gentoo install.

i have the latest kernel with hwinfo enabled.

currently i get a blank xsensors screen.

----------

## bunder

i never found lm_sensors to be any good...  enable most of ( <- iirc) i2c and the proper chip in "hardware monitoring support"...

you don't end up with a /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature file, but i know gkrellm can still read temps/fan speeds... i wouldn't know where it gets it from though.   :Wink: 

cheers

edit: oh, and the sensors command won't work with the aforementioned method either.   :Confused: 

----------

## padoor

localhost ~ # acpi -t

     Battery 1: charged, 100%

     Thermal 1: ok, 71.0 degrees C

localhost ~ #                 

gkrellm shows  different

i dont see any fan 

gkrellm snapshot shown in

http://omploader.org/vaTdq/gkr1.jpg

----------

